# Tire ?



## 08sportsman (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a 2008 polaris sporsman 500 efi and am wanting some new tires to replace the stock ones. I ride trails and hit any mud i come by. The stock tires aren't cutting it anymore. Im leaning towards some 27" executioners right now. The stock tires are 26". I'm looking for a durable tire that is good in mud and will be okay on the trail as well that has good wear characteristics. What are your suggestions? Will the executioners be a good tire for me?

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maxxis Zilla's or MudLite XTR's.


----------



## 08sportsman (Feb 16, 2010)

The trails i ride have a lot of rocks and sticks and i've heard those puncture easy. Is this true? and will the zillas out mud the executioners?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have said this many many times on site...I ran the Executioners for a while and loved them. However the people run the Zillas pretty much love them as well...With the Execuitoners if there is something for them to grab onto they will find it, they pull very good...On the down side they run a little short, my 27's measured around 26 and a half...I don't know how the Zilla's measure but if I had to go with another trail tire I would probably get either 28 or 30 Zilla's


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah zilla's run alittle short as well..

I think the XTR's would last longer on the trail than the zilla's. Since they are a radial. And yeah I can see zilla's being prone to punctures b/c of the wide spaced lugs.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Maxxis Zilla's or MudLite XTR's.


i have zillas on mine no probs.
have rode 1 with xtrs they did just as good .


----------

